# CNC-Fräsmaschine mit Wagok750 und Canopen



## Tobbi18 (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langem hin und her und viel Informationssuche habe ich mich nun für eine Steuerung der Firma Wago entschieden. Als Feldbus soll der Canopen bus dienen. Als Software (SoftPLC) möchte ich gerne ein Linux System benutzen.

Wer alles alte nochmals nachlesen möchte, sollte hier schauen.

Nun meine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll die Oberfläche des Steuerungprogramms neu zu schreiben oder wäre es einfacher ein vorhandenes CNC Programm zu verwenden.

Es gibt ja das Programm EMC zum steuern von CNC Maschinen über den Paralellport. Wenn man nun die CanFestival Quellcodes in EMC einbinden könnte, wäre das natürlich um einiges einfacher.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich da am einfachsten zum Ziel kommen kann?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2010)

Also ich würde:

http://www.eckelmann.de/produkte-loesungen/maschinenautomation/controller/

empfehlen.

Das ist CoDesys + CNC + (fast) fertige CNC-Visu im Paket.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tobbi18 (30 Mai 2010)

Hallo Danke für den Tipp,

hast du eine ungefähre Ahnung, was das Paket kostet?
Codesys Motion sollte nach einem Angebot, was man mir geschickt hat 2650€ kosten. 

Diese 2650€ gebe ich dafür auf jeden fall nicht aus.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## nekron (30 Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

welche Antriebe möchtest du eigentlich Einsetzen ? hängen die direkt am Bus oder sollen die durch die Wago 750-xxx gesteuert werden ?

Wieso nicht eventuell die EMC-Lösung via Parport ? wird auf jeden Fall low-cost und ein Bekannter fährt seine Maschine auch damit ...

Ansonnsten evtl. TwinCAT unter Windows ? (der Tip mit der Neuinstallation alle 30 Tage wurde ja schon gegeben  ) wobei dann bist du wieder auf eine Bus-Anschaltung aus dem Hause Beckhoff angewiesen (oder eine Intel 825xx und der Rest Ethercat)

gruss,
michael


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2010)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Hallo Danke für den Tipp,
> 
> hast du eine ungefähre Ahnung, was das Paket kostet?
> Codesys Motion sollte nach einem Angebot, was man mir geschickt hat 2650€ kosten.
> ...


 

Bei Eckelmann braucht du keine Codesys-Motion.
Und die Visu ist schon im CNC-Style fertig. Dann
mußt du nur noch die Kurvenzüge und die M-Befehle
programmieren.

Die Antriebe hängen am Can-Bus 2 und sind - in meinem Fall - 
von JAT (Jeaner Antriebssyteme)
Am Can-Bus 1 sind die E/A-Module.

Ich finde das Eckelmann-System sehr stimmig. Rufe einfach
mal dort an.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tobbi18 (30 Mai 2010)

nekron schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> welche Antriebe möchtest du eigentlich Einsetzen ? hängen die direkt am Bus oder sollen die durch die Wago 750-xxx gesteuert werden ?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

an Michael:
also Antriebe sind von der Firma Nanotec. Ich bin an das komplette Paket sehr günstig dran gekommen, weshalb ich auch keine Servos eingesetzt habe. Endstufen bzw Steuerungen der Schrittmotoren hängen direkt am Canopen bus. Außerdem möchte ich aber noch einen Canopen Buskoppler von Wago haben, damit ich Schmierung, Werkzeugmagazin mit Revolver und Spindel steuern und visualisieren kann. 

Paralellport fällt daher schon mal flach, das meines wissens auch EMC auf 2 Karten beschränkt ist. Anderer Nachteil: Der PC wird bei 4 Achsen schon sehr durch den Takt/Richtungsbetrieb beansprucht.

an Frank:
Danke, ich habe mir die Seite schon mal intensiv angschaut. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.
Was hast du denn für die Version des CodeSys bezahlt. Standartmäßig ist es ja kostenlos.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2010)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für die Version des CodeSys bezahlt. Standartmäßig ist es ja kostenlos.


 
Codesys ist zwar kostenlos - dass ist richtig - allerdings nützt das oft wenig, denn man bezahlt immer die Distribution des jeweilgen Herstellers. 

In dieser wird dann bei Wago z.B. erst Codesys installiert und dann die consumer.exe gestartet, die die WAGO-typische Hardware und Targets
einspielt und bei Codesys anmeldet. Wöllte man das per Hand machen, tut man sich keinen Gefallen - ein Haufen Registry-Einträge usw.

Ich habe damals das Gesamtpaket Software, Eckelmann-Hardware plus Antriebe von JAT bei http://www.rex-schley.de/index.php gekauft. 
Am besten direkt Herrn Rex ansprechen. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tobbi18 (11 Juni 2010)

Halolo, 

vielen Danke ich werde die Tage mal bei denen anrufen. Bin bis jetzt leider nicht dazu gekommen.

Mal eine andere Frage: Ich habe gestern meinen gebrauchten Wago Canopen Controller bekommen. Mir ist dabei dann aufgefallen, dass auf dem Boden des Controllers ein Codesys Aufkleber mit einer Seriennummer ist.

Wofür ist dieser Aufkleber? Ist das die passende Seriennummer des Controllers um ihn unter Codesys zu programmieren oder ist es eine Lizenz zu einem Codesys Ergänzugspaket?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand darauf eine Antwort geben könnte.

Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2010)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> ...
> Was hast du denn für die Version des CodeSys bezahlt. Standartmäßig ist  es ja kostenlos.



Die Programmiersoftware ist meist kostenlos, das Laufzeitsystem (=SPS) 
eher nicht.


----------



## IBFS (14 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Programmiersoftware ist meist kostenlos, das Laufzeitsystem (=SPS)
> eher nicht.


 
Die SPS-Hersteller bezahlen an 3S für JEDEN verkauften Knoten
einen Betrag (sowas zweistelligen €-Bereich). Das sieht man als
Endkunde nicht erhöht aber den Beschaffungspreis.

D.h. die Kostenstruktur ist nicht ganz so transparent wie man denken könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die SPS-Hersteller bezahlen an 3S für JEDEN verkauften Knoten einen Betrag (sowas zweistelligen €-Bereich). Das sieht man als Endkunde nicht erhöht aber den Beschaffungspreis.
> D.h. die Kostenstruktur ist nicht ganz so transparent wie man denken könnte.



Die einen meckern über die überzogene Preise der Engineering-Tools 
beim großen S. und Du meckerst über das "nicht-transparente" Lizenz-
modell von 3S.

Wie sieht denn Deiner Meinung nach das ideale Linzenzmodell aus?

P.S.: Bitte ohne die Variante "fällt vom Himmel".


----------



## IBFS (14 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die einen meckern über die überzogene Preise der Engineering-Tools
> beim großen S. und Du meckerst über das "nicht-transparente" Lizenz-
> modell von 3S.
> 
> ...


 
Das war eine Anwort auch eine weiter oben gestellte Frage 
(z.B. Aufkleber) und eine Ergänzung zu deinem vorherigen recht 
inhaltsschwerem Posting. 

Wie du zu den Eindruck kommst, dass ich mich speziell darüber aufrege
ins mir schleierhaft. Ich finde nur wichtig zu wissen, das z.B. die 
WAGO-Köpfe im Preis so sind wie sind, WEIL pro Knoten eine Lizenz 
fällig wird. Warum soll ich das nicht hier scheiben, wenn die Frage 
gestellt wird.

Interessant ist dabei auch, das es sich für Hersteller damit erst ab 
mind. 1000 SPSen im Jahr überhaupt lohnt 3S einzusetzen, denn 
die 3S Fixkosten pro Jahr sind nicht unerheblich und fallen zusätzlich
zu den Target-Entwicklungskosten und Kosten pro Knoten noch 
zusätzlich an.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tobbi18 (2 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch mal eine Frage:

Ich möchte gerne ein Handrad zum manuellen verfahren der Achsen installieren.
Brauche ich dafür eine bestimmtes Wago Modul oder genügt es wenn ich die Anschluss A und B des Drehgebers an eine Eingangsklemme anschließe?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Danke schonmal

Gruß Tobi


----------



## IBFS (2 Juli 2010)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Brauche ich dafür eine bestimmtes Wago Modul oder genügt es wenn ich die Anschluss A und B des Drehgebers an eine Eingangsklemme anschließe?


 
Also eine Zählerkarte (im Modus Vorwärts-/Rückwärtszählen) wo du
die beiden A- und B-Anschlüsse direkt anschließen kannst, wäre schon
am Besten. Damit bist du von der Zykluszeit der SPS unabhängig.
Eine Bestellnummer habe ich aber leider nicht zur Hand.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tobbi18 (18 Juli 2010)

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Eine Nummer werde ich schon herraus bekommen, das sollte nicht so schwierig sein.

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Bilder, für die Jenigen die es interessiert.
Bis jetzt gibt es leider nur CAD-Darstellungen, da ich noch nichts zusammen gebautes habe. Ich hoffe das wird sich die nächsten Wochen ändern.












Ja das ist sie oder das wird sie mal.

Die Gesamtgröße liegt bei 1600mm Breit, 980mm Tiefe und 650mm Höhe.
Da Grundgestell besteht aus Bosch-Profilen, die durch 10-15mm Stahlplatten versteift sind. Führungen sind Rexroth mit Kugelumlaufwagen an allen Achsen. Die Spindeln (Hier leider schlecht zu erkennen) sind Kugelumlaufspindeln mit einer Größe von 16x5mm.

Alles in allem bringt die Maschine ohne Kabel und Gestell ein Gewicht von ca 220kg auf die Wage. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tobbi18 (28 August 2010)

Moin moin,

ich war schonmal etwas fleißig. 

Hab allerhand Teile bestellt und sie dann auch direkt mal auf die Montageplatte vom Schaltschrank gebaut. So einige Verbindungen fehlen noch aber es geht vorran.

Hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## Tobbi18 (10 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bin ich auf der Suche nach jemandem, der mir eventuell bei der Programmierung mit Codesys unter die Arme greifen kann. Ich habe zwar schon einen Anfang, jedoch komme ich mit den ganzen SoftMotion Bausteinen nicht ganz klar. Durch die Anbindung an den Can Bus wird das ganze dann noch schwieriger.

Optimal wäre es, wenn der jenige aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf kommt.

Bin aber für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Danke Gruß Tobi


----------

